# Saltwater Crocodile VS Siberian Tiger



## FireEel (May 20, 2007)

Yes, I know Indian Tigers have fought Mugger Crocodiles in the wild, and I have no doubt Indian Tigers have the superior score in such battles.

However, the Indian Tiger is definitely not the biggest tiger, the Siberian Tiger is.

The biggest Siberian tigers are about 3.5 metres long and 350 kg. Here's a proven fact about Siberian tigers: they have been known to kill and eat Brown Bears which are larger than them, though such occurance are extremely rare and the opposite happens too.

Meanwhile the opponent of the Siberian Tiger is a Saltwater Crocodile.

Large specimen of Salties nowadays can reach 5 metres long and 750 kg. Salties are the most powerful species of crocodiles, and are capable of killing other species of crocodiles, and even sharks. Salties are also the top predators in their habitat, and have no natural predators, with the exception of Tiger Sharks which though rare, have been known to fight and perhaps kill Salties, though the opposite is true is well.

We throw both creatures into a 10mX10m pool with about 2 feet depth of water. Therefore there is enough water to partially inhibit the tiger's movement, and yet not enough to give the crocodile full mobility.

It is a fight to the death, which creature wins?

Here's 2 videos to bear testimony to each creature's prowess.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 20, 2007)

Saltwater Crocodile. It is more capable in land than a Tiger is in the water imo. And I know Tiger's love water.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 20, 2007)

I'd have to go with the Crocodile in this fight.


----------



## ∅ (May 20, 2007)

Reptiles are far cooler than Mammal's.


----------



## Soul Vibe (May 20, 2007)

since the fight is in water, Croc takes this.  He has all the room he needs to roll.

if it were on land, tiger would probably have a better chance to immobilize the croc and kill it.


----------



## Gray Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Tigers are good at killing crocodiles on land but they avoid them in the water.


----------



## mister_napolean (May 21, 2007)

also a croc non tempered with has a bite force of 5000 thats 1000 under a bite force of the t-rex


----------



## Sasori (May 21, 2007)

In this scenario, in the water, Crocodile easily.

On land, the tiger would have the advantage and I would give it to him.

Tigers are much more agile and would be able to out manouver the crocodile like in the first clip.

In the second clip, I don't know what the fuck that Tiger was doing. It looked to me like he was just curious and got close to the croc to investigate, rather than bloodlusted.


----------



## Sengoku (May 21, 2007)

just to clarify
the only reason why the tigers are able to "kill" brown bears is because
the tiger ambushed the bear while it is still hibernating

if it is a full 1on1 direct confrontation, you can surely bet on the bear to overpower the tiger easily.

also, it doesn't really matter how "big" you are. If I were to bet money on a Siberian tiger vs. Bengal tiger, go for the bengal because his aggressiveness will outdo his enemy's size.

Now, as for the topic's question.
The Saltwater Crocodiles ARE the biggest crocodile on our planet. So since this is a water battle, you can be sure that the croc can easily overpower the tiger and drown it.

btw, Nile crocs (africa's crocs) tackle larger preys than Saltwater crocs.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 21, 2007)

that was the best crocodile fight i have seen, since luffy vs. crocodile.



p.s. bears own any land animal


----------

